# 3070 high temps



## bateman (Oct 20, 2021)

is it normal for my 3070 msi ventus 2x to reach 87 degrees?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

Yep pretty normal see below.








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 Ti Founders Edition Review
					

NVIDIA's new GeForce RTX 3070 Ti is designed to bring the fight to Radeon RX 6800 non-XT. To achieve their goal, NVIDIA maxed out the GA104 GPU design and switched to faster GDDR6X memory. Unfortunately, this also resulted in an increase in power consumption and heat output.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Ops sorry that's ti maybe it's a little high but what are your ambient temps.








						Palit GeForce RTX 3070 JetStream OC Review
					

The Palit GeForce RTX 3070 JetStream OC has the highest power limit adjustment range of all RTX 3070 cards we've tested so far: up to 330 W. The large triple-slot, dual-fan heatsink has better cooling potential than the Founders Edition, and fan-stop is included, too.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## bateman (Oct 20, 2021)

usually its around 45. but today is pretty hot so its around 55 idling


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

bateman said:


> usually its around 45. but today is pretty hot so its around 55 idling


I'm sure that @ThaiTaffy when he asked about ambient temperature meant the temperature in the place where the PC is placed, not a more or less random temperature of the GPU doing nothing. Ventus normally have a weaker cooling solution then Gaming Z. What are the fan speed (percentage) when you see 87 degree Celsius? If its 100% then you have a problem.

There is a reason that we ask for people to fill out their System Spec. If you have read the case reviews on this site you could have noticed that different PC-cases leads to different temperatures. So which case and how many fans, including model, do you have?


----------



## joemama (Oct 20, 2021)

Just looked up some discussions about this card and it seems the temperature only goes up to 82C, unless you have a hot environment or bad case airflow, it is a little hotter than usual


----------



## bateman (Oct 20, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I'm sure that @ThaiTaffy when he asked about ambient temperature meant the temperature in the place where the PC is placed, not a more or less random temperature of the GPU doing nothing. Ventus normally have a weaker cooling solution then Gaming Z. What are the fan speed (percentage) when you see 87 degree Celsius? If its 100% then you have a problem.
> 
> There is a reason that we ask for people to fill out their System Spec. If you have read the case reviews on this site you could have noticed that different PC-cases leads to different temperatures. So which case and how many fans, including model, do you have?


https://www.scorptec.com.au/product/ready-to-run-pcs/gaming-pc/79305-ss-eri3070 this is the exact PC i got


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

Airflow does look like it's a problem with that system though the wraith cooler on the Cpu I believe is downflow so might increase gpu temps slightly.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

bateman said:


> https://www.scorptec.com.au/product/ready-to-run-pcs/gaming-pc/79305-ss-eri3070 this is the exact PC i got


No it is not. Wrong GPU, but that is not so important. So you have case fans, good. Are they running? Install HWInfo and run it in the background when you try to replicate the 87 degree C.  Use Sensor only (you will see what that is when you start up). Make sure that we get all the data by expanding, lower left corner.



ThaiTaffy said:


> Airflow does look like it's a problem with that system though the wraith cooler on the Cpu I believe is downflow so might increase gpu temps slightly.


Just because there are fans doesn't mean that they are running. This is a pre-built system, not something made by an enthusiast that has spend time optimizing fanspeed. It is most likely made to be quiet, well not with the stock fan, but as quiet as possible thinking that the costumer will never check that everything is cooking inside. So @bateman we need the fan speeds or at least I do.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 20, 2021)

bateman said:


> is it normal for my 3070 msi ventus 2x to reach 87 degrees?



No. Any temperature above 82C is above the throttling temp for Nvidia GPUs and should be avoided. If you hit 87 degrees that's basically a thermal runaway that the driver can't fix with small voltage reductions and reducing the boost clock alone. It will then drop big amounts of clockspeed and voltage, down to base clock of the GPU, to save itself. Long term, these temps will reduce the lifespan of the GPU.

Aim for 80C at 100% GPU load and you've got everything working as intended. Better case fans, double check the GPU cooling itself for dust build up, and overall improvements to case airflow and ambient temp are the first things to do.

Then if you can't make do with better airflow, reduce the Core voltage of the GPU to, say 90%. Usually you can get better performance that way, with reduced temps. (Effectively undervolting)


----------



## bateman (Oct 20, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> No it is not. Wrong GPU, but that is not so important. So you have case fans, good. Are they running? Install HWInfo and run it in the background when you try to replicate the 87 degree C.  Use Sensor only (you will see what that is when you start up). Make sure that we get all the data by expanding, lower left corner.
> 
> 
> Just because there are fans doesn't mean that they are running. This is a pre-built system, not something made by an enthusiast that has spend time optimizing fanspeed. It is most likely made to be quiet, well not with the stock fan, but as quiet as possible thinking that the costumer will never check that everything is cooking inside. So @bateman we need the fan speeds or at least I do.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 20, 2021)

bateman said:


> View attachment 221577



Note your GPU hot spot temp, close to 100C. Memory ICs are rated for something along those lines, depending on manufacturer.

Undervolt this thing before you game or test any more on it, before you kill your VRAM or something else on the PCB. You can still work on improving temps afterwards.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

Not sure of model of your case fans but the max rpm seems low maybe the builders gimped them to reduce noise, I would definitely look at your fan curves but at least they are plugged in.
Gpu temps and hotspot are definitely too high though try as @Vayra86 said and drop clocks and voltages and see how much you can drop temps but if it doesn't help much you might have another poorly made rtx card with substandard cooling construction.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

Two things springs to mind looking at the HWInfo - the case fans are barely running and the GPU is maxed out. @Vayra86 is right, you shouldn't run that high temperature. First thing, after an undervoltage in MSI Afterburner, is to go into BIOS or if there are some delivered software to run the case fans max or at least faster.



ThaiTaffy said:


> *Not sure of model of your case fans* but the max rpm seems low maybe the builders gimped them to reduce noise, I would definitely look at your fan curves but at least they are plugged in.
> Gpu temps and hotspot are definitely too high though try as @Vayra86 said and drop clocks and voltages and see how much you can drop temps but if it doesn't help much you might have another poorly made rtx card with substandard cooling construction.


Corsair iCUE SP120 RGB ELITE PWM Fan, 120mm, 400-1500rpm, AirGuide Technology


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Two things springs to mind looking at the HWInfo - the case fans are barely running and the GPU is maxed out. @Vayra86 is right, you shouldn't run that high temperature. First thing, after an undervoltage in MSI Afterburner, is to go into BIOS or if there are some delivered software to run the case fans max or at least faster.
> 
> 
> Corsair iCUE SP120 RGB ELITE PWM Fan, 120mm, 400-1500rpm, AirGuide Technology


As I thought it's been optimized for acoustics at the expense of cooking the system.


----------



## bateman (Oct 20, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Two things springs to mind looking at the HWInfo - the case fans are barely running and the GPU is maxed out. @Vayra86 is right, you shouldn't run that high temperature. First thing, after an undervoltage in MSI Afterburner, is to go into BIOS or if there are some delivered software to run the case fans max or at least faster.
> 
> 
> Corsair iCUE SP120 RGB ELITE PWM Fan, 120mm, 400-1500rpm, AirGuide Technology


how would i go about undervolting?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

Try this....honestly I don't know if it works. Never had the problem myself.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

bateman said:


> how would i go about undervolting?


Msi afterburner if it works otherwise you will have to manually set the voltage in your bios 








 might be worth a watch


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ventus or Mech are the low end cards from MSI so that is pretty normal, increase fan speed to jet plain mode if you want it cooler


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> Ventus or Mech are the low end cards from MSI so that is pretty normal, increase fan speed to jet plain mode if you want it cooler


Please read the thread and pay attention to the HWInfo data. Then offer advice.

Edit: Sorry that came out a bit harder then my attention but really read the thread if you want to help.


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 20, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Please read the thread and pay attention to the HWInfo data. Then offer advice.
> 
> Edit: Sorry that came out a bit harder then my attention but really read the thread if you want to help.



I have nothing to add to what i said. Next time avoid those cards if you're concerned about temps. Probably saved on the case and that is cooking the card even more. Speaking as a former owner of one.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> I have nothing to add to what i said. Next time avoid those cards if you're concerned about temps. Probably saved on the case and that is cooking the card even more. Speaking as a former owner of one.


Very useful advice and I'm sure that OP is very thankful that you took the time to air your opinion on the subject.
Back to problem - did you @bateman manage to undervolt the GPU? Personally I think that it is poor solution and you shouldn't be content with that. I fully appreciate that GPU situation is terrible but have you considered to contact the company that sold you the PC and demanded a solution. This is not a laptop where you have to accept that cooling is a problem, this is a PC and at the least you should be able to game at advertised core clock (1725 MHz).

Have a look here Others take on this GPU
I admit that I didn't read it but its about undervolting of this GPU.


----------



## bateman (Oct 20, 2021)

are these settings safe for undervolting?



bateman said:


> are these settings safe for undervolting?


i havent gotten any artifacts but i would still like to ask


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 20, 2021)

Here is my 3070 Ventus:

No it's NOT Normal to reach 87°C
my card sits at 70-73°C under full load with the hotspot at around 78°C.
Overclocked (no powerlimit slider available) and with the stock fancurve. 
check your airflow, turn your casefans up... but that has nothing to do with "go undervolting" or "that's normal"...


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2021)

The link that I provide some posts up showed that there is some variance in performance/temperature with this GPU. OP got one of the worse ones but he/she is not alone. Undervolting seems to work well, but it not a solution that a customer have to use in order to get the GPU work within specs. I have a feeling that there is more then one BIOS around.


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 20, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> Here is my 3070 Ventus:
> 
> No it's NOT Normal to reach 87°C
> my card sits at 70-73°C under full load with the hotspot at around 78°C.
> ...



that will depend on the ambient temperature, on the case, on the fans on the case, on other components inside the case making heat, etc... But that's not a good graphic card, all those things make a lot more difference.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 20, 2021)

bateman said:


> View attachment 221612are these settings safe for undervolting?
> 
> 
> i havent gotten any artifacts but i would still like to ask



That's the right screen to undervolt in, now use the Power Limit % Slider and dial down 10% at a time. You can start at 80% and work your way up, or work your way down, but given the excessive temp I'd start at 80% and see how close to 90% you can get without ending up in the same place.

Also, consider that this might actually ADD performance, because you now have thermal headroom to run some sort of boost clock.

Run your game with the highest temps to test and do it for 10-15 minutes every time.

There is no shame in an undervolt  Here's my settings...  I get the same boost behaviour, but stay at 79C in the heaviest loads so the clock remains where its at, instead of dropping bins all the time. If I go higher, all I get is somewhat higher peak clock boost, but higher temps = more noise and zero extra performance. And this 1080 is a fine sample, it can run 2100mhz balls to the wall... Temp just doesn't make it viable for 24/7. Ingame clocks sit just over 1900mhz.

Note how the OC is even still intact. It will dial down along with the reduced boost clock potential of a lower power limit. At least on Pascal, it does, but I reckon that's unchanged. This has been running since 2017 with 100% stability.


----------

